# Thrill Is Gone Backing Track



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I created a collection of backing tracks recently, and here is one you can jam along to if you dig it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome! Thx Robert!


----------

